# Thetford cassette maintenance



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have just changed the slider and seal on a Thetford C200 cassette as it occasionally dribbled on the way to the dump 

Easy job full instructions enclosed with both new parts.

The valve blade was scratched (me cleaning limescale from it probably)










and the pointy bit that rests on the closing mechanism which pushes the blade up against the seal was well worn. Again the presence of limescale on the closing mechanism probably hastened its wear.










A view for those that have never removed a slider










The old seal is still in good nick so I have cleaned it up applied olive oil and put it away as a spare.


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for that. Great pictures and instructions.

David


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you stopped peeing in it you would not have this trouble. It is very clean been using bio in it.

Andy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes urine is the culprit, still better some scale in the cassette rather than a stone in my kidneys.

Was using biomagic, when my 5 liters ran out switched to Vanish Oxyaction for colours. 

That has certainly removed a lot of the scale but I did clean it up a bit more for the photos, lots of sensitive souls on MHF


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Good stuff Frank-what did you clean off limescale with??


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> ...I did clean it up a bit more for the photos, lots of sensitive souls on MHF


Me for one...... well, I was trying to eat my breakfast as I read it :roll:


----------

